# Bandsaw box



## Russell Eaton

This is the first bandsaw box that I have made. It is Cedar and finished with spray lacquer. Any comments welcome.  Russell


----------



## SDB777

You definitely pulled off a great item there!  Really like cedar for boxes anyway, so you really got my attention with this one!!!


Great finish, great it and wonderfully done!




Scott (that some outside of the box thinking) B


----------



## Seer

Very nice I enjoy making them as well.


----------



## glycerine

How in the world do you cut out the drawer on a bandsaw???


----------



## hewunch

Great work! I want to try my hand at those one day.


----------



## bobjackson

Russell
I"ve made about 70 over the last 15 years. Use sharp blades, go slow, and sand until your fingers hurt. You did a great job, looks really nice. Once all the women in  your life see it, you'll be making plenty. Black walnut makes a beautiful box as does ambrosia maple. you'll get hooked on bandsaw boxes. Then on to polymer clay.


----------



## PenMan1

Nice job, Russell! Did the cedar come from around here?


----------



## jbostian

Very nice.

Jamie


----------



## Russell Eaton

Hey Andy, the cedar came from Cleveland Ga. A friend was clearing out for a building pad for a big box store and gave me a truck half full of the cedar logs. I am waiting for a load of Pecan in the next few weeks. Bowls boxes and pens!!!! If you do a search on google there are several good videos on how to make them. I had a good time with this one and will probably make another one tonight for my daughter. Thanks for the goo comments,  Russell


----------



## Jim15

Russell, that is awesome. Is that something a novice woodworker can make or is it something it takes a lot of experience to do? I think I might like to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## FrankG

Great looking box.


----------



## Woodlvr

Beautiful work. I was told that Elm would be good for making band saw boxes also.


----------



## Whaler

Well done, a really beautiful box.


----------



## papaturner

Very good,Russell.


----------



## Rfturner

looks great I have wanted to do one for about 1 1/2 years now


----------



## sailing_away

Very nice.  I'm in the process of trying my first one now.  Hope it looks as good as yours does.  Outstanding work.


----------



## bitshird

Russell neat Cedar Box, I've wanted to try one for a while, perhaps some day I'll get the nerve.


----------



## Jgrden

Heh, heh, heh, Very Very nice. I love it.


----------



## Dudley Young

Great lookin box. BZ


----------

